# Script Shell Automator qui ne s'arrête pas



## imbertphilippe (6 Novembre 2013)

Salut à tous, 

J'utilise Automator pour lancer plusieurs comptes DropBox sur le même ordi grâce à une application Script Shell trouvée sur le net et qui fonctionne pas trop mal dont voici le détail :

bash 
HOME=$HOME/Dropbox-other /Applications/Dropbox.app/Contents/MacOS/Dropbox &

Use two Dropbox accounts on one computer ? theTerran

Petit soucis : quand je lance l'application Automator pour ouvrir mon 2e voire 3e compte DropBox, ce dernier se lance mais le processus ne s'arrête pas après avoir lancé DropBox. En gros, la petite roue dans la barre de statut du haut ne s'arrête pas ce qui empêche Automator de passer à l'étape suivante si par exemple je lui demande de faire des copies de fichier ou même d'ouvrir un 3e compte DropBox.  

Auriez vous une idée pour que Automator comprenne que mon 2e DropBox est lancé et qu'il passe à la tache suivante quand il y en a une ? 

Merci par avance !!


----------



## imbertphilippe (17 Novembre 2013)

Personne n'a d'idée !?


----------



## quark67 (19 Novembre 2013)

Pour t'aider, il faudrait avoir des comptes Dropbox, pour tester. Je n'utilise pas Dropbox (ni ses concurrents).
Pourquoi tu ne crée pas 3 processus Automator, chacun des processus dédié à l'ouverture d'un des 3 compte Dropbox ?


----------



## imbertphilippe (19 Novembre 2013)

Oui j'ai pensé à ça également mais ça ne résoud pas vraiment le problème puisqu'il me faut tout de même arrêter les processus sinon la petite roue ne s'arrête pas de tourner.
Merci en tout cas.


----------



## quark67 (19 Novembre 2013)

Alors il faut envisager peut-être d'en passer par AppleScript (qui de toutes façons est pour la plupart des tâches plus puissant et flexible qu'Automator).

AppleScript permet d'exécuter des scripts shell avec la commande *do shell script*.


----------



## imbertphilippe (19 Novembre 2013)

Malheureusement, je ne connais pas du tout ce système mais peut être qu'en cherchant sur internet, je pourrais trouver des infos?


----------

